# VLC ne détecte plus mon Imac



## Traumax (26 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis hier après midi l'application VLC de l'Apple TV ne détecte plus mon iMac dans le "réseau local".
Je ne peux donc plus streamer mes films stockés sur mon iMac.
J'ai vérifié les MAJ, tout redémarré mais rien.

Une solution les amis ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Traumax (26 Mai 2017)

Problème résolu en redémarrant à la barbare mon iMac via le bouton au dos de l'écran et ce par 3 fois...
Bizarre mais il réapparait enfin dans VLC...


----------

